

Evaluating a company for a buy out - bradbin

We are evaluating a company to acquire. I have been tasked with evaluating the technical side (code,build process, competence etc..) of the company. We are a software company and it will be an aqui-hire. I have never done this before and was wondering how should I go about and what I should look out for, pitfalls etc...?
======
gus_massa
I don't know a serious method, but perhaps this can be useful: "The Joel Test:
12 Steps to Better Code"
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000043.html](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000043.html)

How many points do _your_ company get? Don't answer it here, but you must
think about this before evaluating the other company.

Some questions like #8 are not relevant after the aqui-hire, but are important
to understand the company culture.

